# HGH only cycles



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been doing a little research on HGH but cant find the information I need, a couple of questions i have are....

Would HGH be usefull on its own with good diet and training?

Does HGH effect the endocrine system or cause hpta shutdown?

What effect will it have on Test levels?

Will it increase oestrogen?

Could Gyno be an issue?

I dont want to run another test cycle as I had gyno issues and still have sore joints from the letrozole, also i've got another blood test in a few months as i was pretty shutdown from the last cycle, as the blood tests showed.

I would appreciate some help on this, as I cant seem to find much about its negative effects, on google.

Thanks

:beer:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bump

Thanks


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

hi mate - was in a similar situation to yourself. i was on too long - needed to get off and get some serious recovery happening!! so deciced to have a long break from gear and get on the HGH instead!

been on it for around 5months now - had really good results. started taking it as soon as i stopped the gear, all through pct and beyond. It works great for bulking if used in conjunction with slin. No real chance of gyno with it, although im having some issues which i think are related to mt2.

if u wana cut then itl allow you to do this very well whilst maintaining muscle mass!!

great stuff, but fairly expensive! iv been doing 4ius a day


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

\ said:


> hi mate - was in a similar situation to yourself. i was on too long - needed to get off and get some serious recovery happening!! so deciced to have a long break from gear and get on the HGH instead!
> 
> been on it for around 5months now - had really good results. started taking it as soon as i stopped the gear, all through pct and beyond. It works great for bulking if used in conjunction with slin. No real chance of gyno with it, although im having some issues which i think are related to mt2.
> 
> ...


There is actually a chance of gyno,

I don't think your issues are mt2 related but are GH related, it stems from IGF which is one of the promotors in breast growth

May also be a HGH related prolactin increace to blame too.. Not too sure about that though


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

should i get sum dostinex then to lower prolactin???


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

sitries said:


> should i get sum dostinex then to lower prolactin???


This would help to control it if it's a concern.


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i think the gh blasting would be better

with use off ghrps and cjc when off blast

if your looking to increase size not just lean out


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I ran GH on its own when I was off last winter (around 5 months) I found it worked well, did not drop any weight from coming off gear, although I was holding more water. I was also quite pleased with strength levels, obviously lost a bit but also had an injury (torn bicep) which effected training for first 3 months, would of been interesting to see how strength would of been had it not been for injury. Something I will be looking forward to finding out if I run GH this autum/winter.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm holding off from the GH at the moment, as I want to learn a little more about it, the gyno is a bit of a wory so I want to do my research before i take the plunge.


----------

